# Hair Brained Scheme



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi there,

Most of you won't know me, I tend to stick the general watch forum.

However, I am here to throw myself on your mercy. I started a thread yesterday in which I said I wanted to design my own watch. Due to a complete lack of IT skills, I can't post a link but it can be found in the general watch forum under the title 'Custom Watch'.

I need a particular type of movement for this watch and so far, my search has been fruitless. I wondered if such a movement was available in a pocket watch?

Basically, assuming that a pocket watch has it's crown at 12, I am looking for a mechanical chronograph that has 3 sub dials, the small second at 3, and the chronoraph functions at 12 and 6 along with the big second hand.

It is my intention to rotate the movement by 90 degrees so the crown sits at 3, the small seconds is at 6, and the chrono functions are at 3 and 9, (hope that makes sense). As I intend to have the watch reasonably large, I don't need a small movement.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Dave.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave, try a PM to "Microlisk" who posts here on occasion. Andreas is *very* knowledgeable about PW movements, however English is not Andreas' native language, so he may take a whiley to get back to you. 

Also he has a very good website, which although in German, is easily followed with all the piccies he has there - I think you'll find the link on his profile, or it's on my links page at my affordable website, URL below. :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Mel, I'll look into it.

Hope you enjoy your break


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You could be looking for a needle in a haystack here...Open faced pocket watches have the crown at twelve, hunters have it at three. However, I've not seen a pocket watch with 3 sub dials....some have a seconds sub at six....but that's about it. If there are any vintage pocket chronographs, they'll be collectors items and very expensive.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You could be looking for a needle in a haystack here...Open faced pocket watches have the crown at twelve, hunters have it at three. However, I've not seen a pocket watch with 3 sub dials....some have a seconds sub at six....but that's about it. If there are any vintage pocket chronographs, they'll be collectors items and very expensive.


I'm starting to get that feeling


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i've got a gun metal chronograph pocket watch with two sub dials if your interested :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> i've got a gun metal chronograph pocket watch with two sub dials if your interested :thumbsup:


Many thanks for the kind offer, but it was three sub dials I was after, with the small seconds in particular place.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------

